# Is there a "Good" Tree? Replacement Suggestions



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a newish Bermuda lawn that does pretty well with the sun that we have in our yard. I have a huge Chinese Tallow Tree that was here when we moved in.





Where it's located in my yard is actually kind of perfect for the way the sun travels. It has a filtered canopy so light still gets through and the shadow moves enough throughout the day that all the grass gets sun. In the winter, where it would block the sun, it has no leaves so sunlight still shines through. Whoever planned the landscaping initially did a great job. Except...Chinese Tallow is terrible with roots. I have mini trees popping up everywhere in my lawn, in the flower beds, in between the fence posts, etc. The roots have destroyed the fence but we've managed to shore it up for now. We originally thought that the buildup of roots near the trunk(now under a mound of dirt) was because the previous owners overwatered. It turns out, the roots are just invasive. The other trouble, it drops these stupid berry things all over my yard. When we redid the grass this year, we took up all the roots that went almost 20 ft towards the house and were killing my previous yard. It's a shame because it's so pretty but it's going to have to go and probably sooner than later. I hate to lose the lush canopy and established tree. It's about 15 years old.

My question to all of you is, what would be a good choice for a tree that would have a somewhat filtered canopy but provide some focal point to my yard? The tree is THE THING that you look at when you walk outside and I hate to lose that. I'm looking for a tree that won't send roots out to ruin everything including my fence and grass. I know that a perfect tree doesn't exist, but one that does less surface roots would be better. I'd like to get something that would allow my bermuda to continue to thrive and not drop tiny seeds-berries that get caught up in my reel mower. I currently have a non-fruiting female pistachio tree (Called a Keith Davey), a peach tree, cherry tree, crepe myrtle, and magnolia tree. The peach, pistachio, and cherry are on the east side so don't cast a shadow over the lawn for most of the day. The magnolia tree on the west side of the lawn won't be a problem with shade on the lawn either. My back yard faces south looking out from my house. Pictures are below of my overall yard and the trees.






Pistachio Tree


Peach


Cherry


Chinese Tallow


Crepe Myrtle- it's not dead, we just moved it after it leafed out and now it's brown. It's still alive and green on the trunk.



Magnolia

I'm open to non tree suggestions as well. Pergola? I have no idea and I'm not overly creative with landscaping. I'm in zone 9b. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I love a good Catalpa tree but they drop a good bit of items throughout the year. Beautiful flowers though.

How about a ginkgo tree?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

A pergola is a great addition, because you never have to worry about it sending out roots, watering it, fertilizing it, it's easy to hang lights from, and it can provide nice filtered shade during the day. Great for entertaining under, and add a nice sizzle feature to properties that we renovate. Adding one would be around $2K built, but a DIY'er can put one together for much less.

If it was me, I would consider going with some arbor vitae along the fence.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions!

After a lot of thought, the tree is going to go and be replaced with a pergola with swing attached. I was thinking Apricot tree for a little while but what I realized after some research, is the crape mytrle and cherry will provide enough framing and a little bit of shade that it will be enough for the yard. They are also in corners so they won't shade the grass and shouldn't have roots that go out that far compared to the middle tree which is right up against the grass.

I now have to figure out when to remove the Chinese Tallow. I hear they are quite invasive and if I don't get it all, I'll be battling it for a while. Unfortunately, it's under the fence in my neighbor's yard as well. I'm tempted to just do it now and start the battle of keeping it gone but it may wait until spring. The neighbor trimmed it on their side and it's starting sending out shoots everywhere as a result. Is there a better time than others to remove trees?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> How about a ginkgo tree?


+1 :thumbup:

We planted one in our front yard and most of the neighbors comment on its bright, yellow color in the fall. Of course, there is the one neighbor who thinks it is a weird tree and hates on it. I just keep reminding him when all the Ginkgo trees at the BMW dealership bloom.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

If you like to keep the tree and lose the suckers try Sucker Punch. It's a liquid you "paint" on the suckers that emerge. I've had good luck with it if you keep applying when you see anything emerge


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. I think I'm more concerned about the roots extending through my grass. I'll keep it in mind though for a few of my other trees.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I love a good Catalpa tree but they drop a good bit of items throughout the year. Beautiful flowers though.
> 
> How about a ginkgo tree?


Chitalpa is a great alternative to a catalpa. You only have the flowers dropping.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Catalans get huge. They also get caterpillars and seed pods. Beautiful when mature though.


----------

